#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Introductory Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Elliot&Lira 2nd Edition - ebook

## nmontoya

Hi, does someone have Introductory Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Elliot&Lira 2nd Edition - ebook?, if you have please share with us, we'll very gratefull with you.

See More: Introductory Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Elliot&Lira 2nd Edition - ebook

----------


## hswang2

Thank you very much for sharing

----------


## akbar ali

I don't find a link to the book can any one please share it here

----------

